# Amplificador Lsv pm-1950



## ELBRITO (Jul 10, 2013)

estas son las imagenes de ampli


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2013)

Que hace y que no hace el amplificador ?

El 2s*d882* es el que se ve explotado no ?


----------



## ELBRITO (Jul 10, 2013)

si ese mismo es y quiero saber que funcion cumple
 el  amplificador funciona pero no suena una salida


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 10, 2013)

Pues parece ser algo de la parte de control por que los amplificadores estan mas atras. 
Si circuito imposible saberlo. 
Levanta algún esquematico de como está conectado y te ayudaremos, si no va a ser muy difícil. 

Chino es eso no??

Como presentó la falla??. 

Un canal anda decís??

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## ELBRITO (Jul 10, 2013)

JUAN JOSE oye si es chino este amplificador ... la falla se presento cuando hice un corto en los en uno de los transistores de salida... y si eso quise decir suena un solo canal


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 10, 2013)

Bueno, si suena un canal evidentemente no es de la sección amplificadores.
Si dejó de funcionar con un corto a la salida, primero repara ese canal y luego (insisto en levantar el circuito) cambia el tr defectuoso y prueba. 

Parece que funciona como regulador de tension o algo así. 

verifica si el rele es de por ejemplo 12 vcc no le estan llendo mas como unos 20 o 24 dependiendo de las tensiones de entrada. 

Circuito = vista del reparador. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2013)

Y si probás al menos reemplazar ese transistor y el 5401 por unos buenos ?


----------



## ELBRITO (Jul 10, 2013)

ok juan jose entonces reemplazo el transistor al que le hice corto si o no


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 10, 2013)

Y yo le reemplazaría, mediria todos los componentes asociados, levantaría el circuito y verificaría las tensiones utilizando una lampara en serie en la alimentacion del transformador. 

Pero....... esto es una sugerencia!!! levanta el diagrama. Va a prender mas, si lo subes al foro otros podrán obtener sinergia de tus experiencias y es asi como crece esta comunidad. Hoy tu recibes ayuda, mañana tu la entregas, entiendes

Cambia los tr de salida, cambia el quemado, mide los comp. asociados y comenta tus resultados. 
Fotos de pcb lado pistas ayudan tambien. 

atte. 
Juan José.


----------



## el arcangel (Jul 11, 2013)

2n5401,2n5551,c945,c1815 son los transistores que debes verificar ya que generalmentes cuando falla un canal estos son los que se queman ....( estamos asi ??)


----------

